# [Finnish NR] Kim Jokinen - 2.21 Official Pyraminx Single & 3.77 Average



## Username (Oct 24, 2015)

Spoiler: single













Spoiler: average












Definitely did not expect these. Haven't practiced pyra in forever. Lol1stscramble


----------



## Username (Oct 26, 2015)

#1
U' B' U L U L B R L R' B' u l' b
#2
B' L' B' R B L' R L' R' L' R' l b'
#3
U' L U R' L B R' B' U B' R l r b
#4
B' R U B U L R' B' U B R u' l' b
#5
L' R U' R' L R U B R B' L l

i think these were the scrambles.


----------

